# New 125g drilled -- Filtration? Heating?



## DEREK21 (Dec 21, 2006)

I just picked up a 125 that is drilled for a sump. The difficulty with that is, I've never used a sump filter before. The places where it's drilled, are about 1 inch diameter, and just below the high water level. (I've seen some tanks drilled in some pretty weird places.)
The guy was kind enough to give me the sump pump (it needs repaired) which is rated for 950 gph. I've gotta get at least a 29g tank to place in the stand to contain the sump filter. He also gave me the pre-filter & bio-balls assembly to place in the 29g. But I'm thinking of "scrapping" the whole sump idea.

So, here's the dillema. 
Currently, I have a 72g bow-front. For filtration on that, I'm running an Emperor 400, 2 rotating powerheads (270 GPH each) with sponge filters. Currently, I do water changes of 20 gallons every 14 days. 
It's basically silent, and that's my goal.

Also, in storage (aka the garage) I have another Emperor 400, and an older Emperor 280. And an old UGF (ewwww).

So, how loud is the sump filter going to be? What can I accomplish with what I've got?
Suggestions? I'm willing to purchase something, too. GPASI auction tomorrow. Should I sell some of this & get something totally different.

Quiet is Key, as the 125 will be replacing the 72g bowfront in the living room.

One last thing.... I have an Acura 1000 - 300w heater in my 72. Will that work for the 125?

Thanks, and sorry so long winded.


----------



## jlspitler (Apr 27, 2008)

to answer a copuple of your questions. i have a 75 gallon tank that is drilled with a overflow and sump if you are looking for it to be quiet i would either buy a dorso standpipe to go in the overflow or cap the overflow and use a canister or hob filter. but the advantage of haveing the sump is 1 everything is out of sight by placing the heater and pump in the sump and it also saves space by not haveing to be stuck out from the wall as with a hob filter. my overflow is loud but again i don't have teh dorso standpipe so it always sound like a flushing toilet in my living room but i enjoy that sound peaceful to me but some people don't like as you wouldn't cause you want it to be quite. so i would suggest to buy a dorso pipe or make one and buy a mag 12 pump as it would cycle 1200 gph or even bigger and put some powerheads inteh tank so you won't have any dead spots. i am thinking about adding a canister filter to my tank just because an overflow basically only get the suface stuff and not the poop that falls to the bottom. good luck here are a few picks of my set up with a sump. 
my sump


















my tank when i was cyclying it









up and running


----------



## DEREK21 (Dec 21, 2006)

well, the 72 got crowded today. I had to buy some fish @ auction.

I did some serious sanding & staining on the 125 stand. Should be up & running this weekend (fingers crossed). I got GE Silicone I and I'm going to re-seal the inside of the tank, & where the glass meets the top trim.

l--------------------------------------------l
l...O......................................O..........l
l.......................................................l
l.......................................................l
l--------------------------------------------l

So, my 125 is drilled in the manner you see above. (rough, I know) I'm guessing running a sump with this set up will be VERY loud. Since, it could suck air at the intake, and it'll take a fairly powerful pump to get the water back up to the return.

So it's quiter... any chance I could hook a canister up to the intake & return "holes"?
and, how can I get it to NOT suck water at the top?


----------



## jlspitler (Apr 27, 2008)

if youposted pics they are not showing up. and to answer your ? and hooking up the intke and return to the drilled holes you will still get the loud noice cause of the water falling over the edge. it will basically sound like a waterfall unless you buy or make the dorso pipe which are easy to make just google it. if you are worried about it i would just capped them off and run a couple of canister filters and powerheads. a tank that big i would be worried about not having enough circirulation. and teh return pump would only have to be a mag 12 or mag 14. i use a mag 9 on my 75 gallon tank and i have no problems with pumping water back to teh top. good luck on with what you choose.


----------



## DEREK21 (Dec 21, 2006)

The "picture" I drew using characters on the keyboard b/c I don't have a better pic.

The tank has two 1 inch holes drilled in the back, and the previous owner had a tube running down from one of the tubes to a 29g hidden in the stand. The 29 was In that 29 gallon, was separated into two parts. On one side was a spraybar & pre-filter and bioballs. On the other half, was the pump & return tube.

I just think the pump will be so loud.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

DEREK21 said:


> I just think the pump will be so loud.


If silence is your number one priority you may want to consider eheim cannister filters. They're pricy, but from everything i've read they're quality filters and most people describe them as silent.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist, who doesn't actually own an eheim so keep your salt shaker at hand)


----------



## DEREK21 (Dec 21, 2006)

I think I'll add some pics tonight if I can. I think it'll help.


----------



## jlspitler (Apr 27, 2008)

the pump itself will not be loud. the overflow in the tank is whats going to be loud. it will sound like a waterfall. i agree with a canister filter.


----------



## DEREK21 (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, finally, here's some pics of how the previous owner had it set up.

Is there anything I could do, working with what I've got to make this system better? And to be certain that I won't have any problems with flooding in the case of a power outage.

I'm limited for space in the sump because of the design of the stand, so I'm looking to have the smallest sump possible. And of course, if you read anything leading up to this, I'm working towards quiet.

Thanks for any plumbing input.... and pictures. I've you've got a similar set up, I'd love to see it.
[/img]


----------

